# Donkeys- please post photos



## spectrumranch (Aug 22, 2009)

I didn't see a previous post for donkey photos, so please post pics of your donkeys.......

Here are some of ours:












Randy   www.spectrumranch.net    &    www.sosranch.net


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 22, 2009)

Beautiful donkeys! .. We don't have a donkey yet, but we're hoping to get one to hang out with our pony and take care of the goats.


----------



## Warped (Aug 22, 2009)

Our 5 month old Miniature Donkey,Mocha.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 22, 2009)

All the donkeys are just too cute! Great pictures!


----------



## spectrumranch (Aug 22, 2009)




----------



## big brown horse (Aug 22, 2009)

I    DONKEYS!!!

These photos are so cute!!


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 22, 2009)

Me too BBH! .. I so want a donkey to hang out with Luna and the goats! They are so hard to find, and cost so much these days. I remember back when we frequented the horse auction they couldn't give them away! ... $50 would get you a beautiful, healthy, Miniature donkey.


----------



## sandy sea (Aug 22, 2009)

They are soo cute, I want one or two.


----------



## big brown horse (Aug 22, 2009)

Spectrumranch, that last photo of the dark brown donkey...NOW those are SOME EARS!!! 

I definitely would love a yard donkey to protect my chickens and sheep when my poor tired doggy comes in to go to sleep, but as Lupin said, they are pretty expensive these days.


----------



## Little Cow (Sep 6, 2009)

Here are a few pictures of our goofy boy, Donkeyotee (Don Quixote):

This is his monkeyface:





Here he is pouting for more treats:





Donkey and I:


----------



## busterduck (Oct 18, 2009)

How do you post pics?  Would love to share pics of my Donkeys.  They are on my website www.freewebs.com/calicodaysranch

Please let me know how I can post my pics.

Thanks

Lisa


----------



## zatsenoughcritters4me (Oct 18, 2009)

my annabelle and her baby boy poncho






annabelle






my grandson joshua with annabelle






my malachi,(Poncho's daddy) sitting down on the job.


----------



## john in wa (Oct 19, 2009)

this is my first little mini i bought him saturday oct 17th. 









not sure how old he is but he is a jack he is really bad knock kneed in the front. he get really loud in the am when i go out to feed. or when i first got him home and he seen the hay stack and went to it not knowing it had a hot wire all around it lol he took off like a little kid crying all the way. today will be the third day with him and i just love this little guy. i ask my self why have i never had a donkey before?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 19, 2009)

All the donkeys are way too cute!


----------

